# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Newbie Corydora Tank

## KittyCat

Hi everyone. I'm new here. Just showing off my corydoras. Attractive and crazy active little fellas.

I now have 8, had 11 during holding 3 for my bf. It's overcrowded! Now I'm torn between having lesser corydoras or just buying the GEX Slim 600. Ahh the joyous pain of keeping cutesy little cory cats. Then another problem is where to put my 30cm tank.

It's a desktop tank which explains it's size. It's currently 30 x 15 x 20 (I know, I know. It's too small, and overcrowded. A few of them have been moved to a 2ft tank with a lot of other corys. No worries!) They seem to love the tank, swimming everywhere and being very active. I installed a bubble wall and they love to swim in it.

This was what the tank looked like initially. Hated the white gravel because it was too thick, all the sinking wafers got stuck! Bought finer gravel instead. I know I should buy fine river sand but it's too troublesome. They seem to like the red gravel though.



Peppered


Bronze, with kaypoh peppered hahaha


Leopard


Sterbai - Relocated to bf's tank!


Albino Bronze, with kaypoh peppered again


Loxozonous - He was down with popeye in both eyes the next day after I got him from c328. Managed to treat him with Melafix!


Panda 1 - Relocated to bf's tank!


Long Finned Albino - Relocated to bf's tank!


Thermometer from Daiso


I'll upload pictures of my fatty cory, another panda and my zebra nerite when I get the chance.

 :Laughing:

----------


## ichise

Nice ~ very refreshing and simple look  :Smile: 

What camera and lens you using ?

----------


## KittyCat

Thank you!!

Now I have red gravel - doesn't look that nice anymore hahah.

D90 with 50mm f1.4

IIRC settings were at f2.5 with ISO1000

----------


## ichise

> Thank you!!
> 
> Now I have red gravel - doesn't look that nice anymore hahah.
> 
> D90 with 50mm f1.4
> 
> IIRC settings were at f2.5 with ISO1000


Yea Nikon takes good images ~ 
look forward to new pics  :Smile:

----------


## mincedmeat

Corys are cute little creatures and they are a joy to watch!

----------


## VSGenesis

Nice and simple. And when I say simple its not in a bad way. It's pleasing to look at.

I do have Corys. 2 kinds. The Panda and I forgot the name of the other. They look great in 4-6 as they do crowd together.

Thumbs up.

----------


## KittyCat

The other fishes. Sorry for picture quality, taken with Galaxy SII

New fatty from c328. Currently the big boss of the tank. Looks like a submarine compared to the rest.

Can anyone help ID this species? Clueless. Looked around quite a bit without a result.


Panda 2 w/ fatty


Super hardworking Zebra Nerite from c328. Stabbing myself for not buying one more. Hoping they'll restock soon!


It's official. I'm getting the 600mm tomorrow  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated: 
My mom's gonna kill me.

----------


## midniteguy

Hello good to see you around here. Guess you know who I am (: 
you might want to try out sudo bottom sand as you would be able to see the cories sift and stir the sand looking for food. Also becareful with that snail as they tend to climb out of the water.

----------


## KittyCat

Yes I do know who you are haha.

The sand would be too much for me to handle! Maintenance.

----------


## KittyCat

Managed to ID this cory

Corydoras Similis
Fatty

----------


## mincedmeat

Just a fair warning for you. Snail eggs are hard to get rid of, and can be real unsightly. So you might have to be prepared to see some popping up over the next couple of days.

----------


## KittyCat

> Just a fair warning for you. Snail eggs are hard to get rid of, and can be real unsightly. So you might have to be prepared to see some popping up over the next couple of days.


I'm hoping not!! Scrape scrape scrape hahaha.

----------


## KittyCat

Hi everyone.

I bought the EJA 600 because the GEX one has 4 siliconed sides. I prefer 'panoramic' so I went with the EJA.



Tank is now 26L with sand substrate. The fishes are in because I had no choice but to put them inside due to lack of space at home, had to remove the whole small tank entirely. 

I'm using the old filter + the new filter + some older coral chips though. My panda became pale today morning but all of the rest seemed alright. He is still active as well.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.n...05344830_n.jpg

----------


## apek19

Hi, nice and simple setup! Question on corys, possible to use fine sand as substrate?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mincedmeat

Just make sure the sand is SUDO decorative sand and not coral sand which alters pH

----------


## apek19

SUDO? What's that? Sorry, new here. Anw I shouldn't be worried abt corys consuming the sand?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## KittyCat

The corys love fine sand (: they filter it thriugh the gills. Fine sand is also their natural substrate in the rivers. There's a type of sand called river sand. Most lfs sells them. Shouls be between $14 and 16 for a 5kg pack. It has a picture of corys on them.

----------


## apek19

Oh.. I see. Thanks!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tetrakid

I also can't bear to see my Corys gushing in all the hard grit throught their gills. 

But these adorable little catfishes have been naturally evolved to that behaviour. They could have along the way smartly discovered that worms could be found underneath the dirt on the river bed, and so they evolved their own set of tasting organs for that task. 




> SUDO? What's that? Sorry, new here. Anw I shouldn't be worried abt corys consuming the sand?

----------


## tetrakid

I recently gave away a bunch of my favourite Cory Sterbais to a friend as I have no time to pamper them the whole day.

Also because I had difficulty getting fresh Tubifex for them reguarly. Tubifex after being kept for a few days are not healthy for fish to eat, as most of the worms would be unhealthy and dying or diseased.
Those Corys only think of worms and nothing else. They just ignore, spit out all other dried food after they have tasted live Tubifex once before. 

They will be very unhappy without live worms, and it shows in their eyes.

----------


## KittyCat

I buy tubi and freeze the leftovers in small silicon chocolate molds if they can't be finished by the end of the day.. They love it fresh or frozen!

----------


## KittyCat

My corys seem to have developed red cheeks due to the tubiflex. They look mighty cute. They don't seem to be sick. All of them are of healthy color and move around very very actively, eating and skimming the surface of the substrate for food.

I want more!!

----------


## apek19

Can corys be kept in the same tank as bettas?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## KittyCat

I'm not sure. I think would be okay if the tank was big with plenty of hiding places. If the tank is small better not, because bettas are territorial and might nip the corys.

----------


## apek19

Thanks! Anyway where do you find your colourful corys?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RonWill

> I'm using the old filter + the new filter + some older coral chips though..


 The EJA is a decently finished product and I do like low profile tanks. For newcomers to the fish-keeping hobby, do refrain from over stocking the tank and stressing an immature bio-system. Yes, I know too, that cories are tempting and addictive.

Just two comments on your setup; avoid coral chips/coral sand and thin down the substrate. Cories generally don't dig that deep anyway and SUDO, IIRC, is a fine grit river sand from Starpet. In my humble experience, no difference in husbandry time between gravel and sand substrate.

----------


## tetrakid

Previously I have done freezing my Tubifex too. But I only freeze them immediately when I brought them home, after feedng my fish once with it.

I noticed that even when I had frozen them when fresh, when I feed my fish with it, the worms' bodies were not full as before. Their innards look all broken and unhealthy for consumption. And the Strebais were not very excited to eat them. So I had stopped doing that.




> I buy tubi and freeze the leftovers in small silicon chocolate molds if they can't be finished by the end of the day.. They love it fresh or frozen!

----------


## fugawie

very nice !!!

----------


## KittyCat

> The EJA is a decently finished product and I do like low profile tanks. For newcomers to the fish-keeping hobby, do refrain from over stocking the tank and stressing an immature bio-system. Yes, I know too, that cories are tempting and addictive.
> 
> Just two comments on your setup; avoid coral chips/coral sand and thin down the substrate. Cories generally don't dig that deep anyway and SUDO, IIRC, is a fine grit river sand from Starpet. In my humble experience, no difference in husbandry time between gravel and sand substrate.


Thank you for your helpful advice! Unfortunately I already had 9 corys with me before I changed the tank, but they seem to be doing quite well. Thin down the substrate? But what if I was putting some hardy plants in there?




> Thanks! Anyway where do you find your colourful corys?
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


I buy them from c328 and polyart. I will go c328 buy all the different ones first then go to polyart to buy those not available in c328. Like the peppered and bronze are not available in c328. I feel that polyart cories don't look as healthy as the ones in c328.




> Previously I have done freezing my Tubifex too. But I only freeze them immediately when I brought them home, after feedng my fish once with it.
> 
> I noticed that even when I had frozen them when fresh, when I feed my fish with it, the worms' bodies were not full as before. Their innards look all broken and unhealthy for consumption. And the Strebais were not very excited to eat them. So I had stopped doing that.



Yeah true they go all skinny and stuff, but my cories still take them. Maybe I have a greedy bunch.




> very nice !!!


Thank you!

----------


## apek19

Thanks KittyCat. :thumbup: Good luck with your set up!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tetrakid

> ... Yeah true they go all skinny and stuff, but my cories still take them. Maybe I have a greedy bunch.Thank you!


Yes, after having no succulent Tubifex worms for some time, my Corys will reluctantly eat other things too because when they are starving, they will even eat their own shyt.

The problem is after I have fed them with fresh goody delicious Tubifex and then stop, they will stop eating other things. Then by the time they have starved for some time and finally and reluctantly decide to start eating some stuff, they would have become weak and unhealthy.

Between frozen Tubifex and Freeze-Dried Tubifex, I would prefer to feed them the freeze-dried one (since it can be bought easily anytime) and make it their staple food.

PS. I must say the photographer's photography skill is superb.

----------


## KittyCat

> Yes, after having no succulent Tubifex worms for some time, my Corys will reluctantly eat other things too because when they are starving, they will even eat their own shyt.
> 
> The problem is after I have fed them with fresh goody delicious Tubifex and then stop, they will stop eating other things. Then by the time they have starved for some time and finally and reluctantly decide to start eating some stuff, they would have become weak and unhealthy.
> 
> Between frozen Tubifex and Freeze-Dried Tubifex, I would prefer to feed them the freeze-dried one (since it can be bought easily anytime) and make it their staple food.
> 
> PS. I must say the photographer's photography skill is superb.


Thanks!

I don't starve my corys though. I feed them one wafer a morning and one cube of frozen tubis a night, enough to have left overs to float around even, which I siphon out with a tube. I'm such a slave. My lucky corys.

----------


## RonWill

Yes, this hobby need slaves  :Grin:

----------


## tetrakid

Yup, keeping fish is really not an easy hobby. The hobbyist must have the time to care for the fish with dedication on a routine basis. A lot of work is involved in keeping the fish and the tank/s in a healthy condition. But for those who love fish and aquatics, nothing is too difficult.




> Yes, this hobby need slaves

----------


## misa

very refreshing tank! thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## florakid

Out of curosity, corys do not take frozen blood worms?

----------


## florakid

Ps. Ts, nice setup, any updated pics?  :Smile:

----------


## KittyCat

Current set up FTS.



Current livestock
2 Nerite snails - C328 $0.50
9 Corydoras all of different breeds - C328 and PolyArt

Plants
Java fern on drift wood (on top of bog wood) - C328
Some long plant
Some short red leaf-ed plant

I don't know what they are called hahaha. Both bottom plants form Polyart 5 for $4

----------


## KittyCat

> very refreshing tank! thanks for sharing


Thank you!




> Out of curosity, corys do not take frozen blood worms?


They do! If they are freeze dried ones they don't sink so my corys don't eat them.




> Ps. Ts, nice setup, any updated pics?


 Just upped! Thanks!

----------


## stuz

Corys are one of my fav fishes.. very nice setup!

----------


## KittyCat

Just bought a short bodied cory from my house downstairs. Weird but cute. Upon further inspection from top down it had a crooked spine, but could swim well. Doesn't look sick and is very active. Not sure if birth defect or was injured last time, but I decided to go ahead with the purchase and bring him home to give him a good life.

----------


## KittyCat

Feeding time!

----------


## gyjd

Hi, actually it's better to use thin layer of sudo bottom sand for your cories so they can sift through the substrate for food. Especially if you feed live tubi, the worms will wriggle and hide into the sand, maybe die in the substrate and foul your tank water. I find your current sand later too thick and with rough/sharp edges, not too conducive for your cories.
Your substrate looks like coral sand to me n it's not good for cories...

Just sharing some personal opinion and hope you don't mind.

----------


## gyjd

If you like white substrate, I think there's a type of very fine white sand available. Can't recall the brand but the packaging got black/orange printing...

----------


## tetrakid

Ideally the sand bottom should not cover the whole floor.

I once saw them do it expertly in a Cory tank at AMK711 Pet Boutique. 
What they did was create a small bare area without sand. I immediately liked that design the moment I saw it. 
I think that's clever, and of course practical too.

----------


## KittyCat

> Hi, actually it's better to use thin layer of sudo bottom sand for your cories so they can sift through the substrate for food. Especially if you feed live tubi, the worms will wriggle and hide into the sand, maybe die in the substrate and foul your tank water. I find your current sand later too thick and with rough/sharp edges, not too conducive for your cories.
> Your substrate looks like coral sand to me n it's not good for cories...
> 
> Just sharing some personal opinion and hope you don't mind.


Hi thanks for your concern. Yeah it's coral sand. They seem to be doing well for now so I'll keep it that way. Maybe I will thin down the substrate.





> Ideally the sand bottom should not cover the whole floor.
> 
> I once saw them do it expertly in a Cory tank at AMK711 Pet Boutique. 
> What they did was create a small bare area without sand. I immediately liked that design the moment I saw it. 
> I think that's clever, and of course practical too.


Ooh why was that? Maybe I'll go buy 2x 1kg packs of sudo soon then, because I thought I needed a huge pack and $15 was honestly too much for me to pay when it came to a big pack of sudo sand. I'll see how it goes, thanks for your advice!

----------


## tetrakid

In the wild, Corys have to scavenge for their food (worms) in the river bed mud. But since they are now your pets, why would you still need them to do scavenging in the hard sand and hurting their whiskers? But of course their old evolved habits will still remain with them for a long time to come.

----------


## tetrakid

In the wild, Corys have to scavenge for their food (worms) in the river bed mud. They have no choice because no one feed them and they know where the delicious worms are. But since they are now your pets, why would you still need them to do scavenging in the hard sand and hurting their whiskers? But of course their old evolved habits will still remain with them for a long time to come.

----------


## KittyCat

Cause it's cute!

Anyway they were made to do that. Initially I was worried once people started pointing out bad things about coral sand but then so far 2 weeks now and them scavaging everyday, their barbel are still long and straight. Non of them have short and injured barbels and they still do the sifting during non feeding time. Cute.

----------


## florakid

Thks for the update, very nice setup again. If you really like white base, maybe can try europet white sand.  :Smile:

----------


## apek19

> Thks for the update, very nice setup again. If you really like white base, maybe can try europet white sand.


Where to get europet white sand?

KittyCat: inspired to include corys in my new tank thanks to u!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## KittyCat

> Where to get europet white sand?
> 
> KittyCat: inspired to include corys in my new tank thanks to u!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Hahhaha what has it gotta do with me? Make sure you take care of them!! Lovely little fishes.

----------


## diazman

Nice setup! the fern on wood really eye catching.  :Grin:

----------


## tetrakid

When I had my Cory sterbais, I was very happy wih them. They are one of most peaceful fishes I had, similar to goldfish. They never disturb other fish at all, unlike Tetras, etc, which sometimes disturb others by chasing them and biting their fins.

All my nine Cory Sterbais used to line up and park nicely in a straight row in front of the tank (my tank had no sand at all) waiting for food with their sad-looking eyes. I have never had such a cute sight before with any other fish. They are really really cute fish to keep. :Smile:

----------


## KittyCat

Oh yea I noticed 2 days ago my loxonozous and panda were scraping the side of their bodies on the substrate. Is this normal behavior? I haven't seen anything like that before.

They look okay, no fungus nor anything. The rest are just normal.

----------


## tetrakid

They may be scratching an itch. I have also notices a couple of my Sterbais dong that. They really hit theiir bodies very hard on the tank bottom. Luckily I have no substrate but only smooth and slippery algae-covered bottom. If not, they will injure their body skin when they do that on a rough surface.



> Oh yea I noticed 2 days ago my loxonozous and panda were scraping the side of their bodies on the substrate. Is this normal behavior? I haven't seen anything like that before.
> 
> They look okay, no fungus nor anything. The rest are just normal.

----------


## tetrakid

They may be scratching an itch. I have also noticed a couple of my Sterbais dong that. And they really hit their bodies very hard on the tank bottom. Luckily I have no substrate but only smooth and slippery algae-covered bottom. If not, they will injure their body skin when they do that on a rough surface.



> Oh yea I noticed 2 days ago my loxonozous and panda were scraping the side of their bodies on the substrate. Is this normal behavior? I haven't seen anything like that before.
> 
> They look okay, no fungus nor anything. The rest are just normal.

----------


## KittyCat

> They may be scratching an itch. I have also noticed a couple of my Sterbais dong that. And they really hit their bodies very hard on the tank bottom. Luckily I have no substrate but only smooth and slippery algae-covered bottom. If not, they will injure their body skin when they do that on a rough surface.



Thanks for the reply. It did it again just now quite a lot of times. 

I've to announce, I changed substrate! And reduced the amount. Just a 1kg pack of Sudo sand, but not sudo river as I can't find. Bought one with Guppy and Neon Tetra picture on it, washed it a few times and ran it with hot water. They seem so happy but the water is still really cloudy.

----------


## tetrakid

It is best to put sand in a big sieve and rinse it many times inside a bucket of water. Just cleaning it with hot water is not good enough, since there'e still a lot of fine sand powder. Change the bucket of water a few times if necessary.

If the tank water is cloudy with sand powder particles, it is not healthy for the fish. But since you have already put the sand in the tank, the filter should be able to clear it soon if the water flow is good.

----------


## KittyCat

New SUDO substrate. Corys just finished meal.
Added a styrofoam board to absorb shock because tank is on my study table so putting down things sometimes might scare them.


Lox that is flashing quite often. Healthy scales and active behaviour.



Now my older panda and sterbai are also flashing.. 
After a full year of staring at my bf's tank and a few weeks of staring at mine at least an hour a day, this is the first few times I've seen corydoras doing that.
):

----------


## KittyCat

Comparing picture of just healed lox with currently stable lox.. Looks so different. Even the spots are different.

Ps I only have one lox.

Freshly healed from Popeye in both eyes with melafix after coming back from c328


Stable

----------


## joiexiang

nice shots.

----------


## KittyCat

Thanks!

Handphone photos

New substrate


I don't think it is female but I chose the rounder one from top down, bought from polyart and turned off the air filter while choosing so could get the clearest view.


The one infront is the one I hope is female.


Can anyone help? Thanks!

----------


## tetrakid

You use what handphone to take? Can tell which model? So good pictures.  :Smile:

----------


## KittyCat

> You use what handphone to take? Can tell which model? So good pictures.


Hahaha most of my not so sharp photos by the galaxy s2, coupled with photoshop for sharpness and contrast. The raw photos from the s2 quite chui.

----------


## tetrakid

You mean the last two photos of that Sterbai was taken with Galaxy S2? Or someone took with macro setting on camera? I am interested to know because I also want to take such goood photos.  :Smile: 



> Hahaha most of my not so sharp photos by the galaxy s2, coupled with photoshop for sharpness and contrast. The raw photos from the s2 quite chui.

----------


## KittyCat

> You mean the last two photos of that Sterbai was taken with Galaxy S2? Or someone took with macro setting on camera? I am interested to know because I also want to take such goood photos.


S2 with photoshop. The 2nd picture of the lox in post 61 also galaxy s2 with photoshop (:

Open the file in photoshop, Ctrl+Shift+L, then Ctrl+L adjust darkness and brightness, then Filter > Sharpen > Unsharp mask. Save and upload!

----------


## tetrakid

You really mean that your S2 phone can take sharp pictures so close to the tank with no macro attachment? How far away is the S2 from the tank when you took the pictures? 
Hope you don't mind me asking, as I am very interested to take such goood pictures too.  :Wink: 



> S2 with photoshop. The 2nd picture of the lox in post 61 also galaxy s2 with photoshop (:
> Open the file in photoshop, Ctrl+Shift+L, then Ctrl+L adjust darkness and brightness, then Filter > Sharpen > Unsharp mask. Save and upload!

----------


## KittyCat

Flat on the tank. For S2 no need to macro mode. Just click on the place you want to focus. If can focus, it will focus. Need sufficient light and good contrast to focus.

If cannot, move back 5mm at a time. Of course have to wait for the cory to stop moving if not sure blur. Anyway, move very slowly so don't scare the cory. I sometimes take out my shocking red and white phone case so my black phone doesn't scare them that much.

----------


## tetrakid

Oh I See... Thank you very much.. Now I may be buying the new Galaxy S3 for my next phone. And put all my nice fish pictures in it. Lol.  :Smile:

----------


## KittyCat

> Oh I See... Thank you very much.. Now I may be buying the new Galaxy S3 for my next phone. And put all my nice fish pictures in it. Lol.


S3 can do much better. Just gotta learn to fully utilize it.

----------


## 14litre

KittyCat,

I hope you don't mind me saying this. 
I think you got to stop, 
seriously stop,
stop as in don't expand your collection anymore,
do not increase your Corydora population further,
if you have to, limit it to 22 only,
do not exceed this,
never, remember, never exceed,
otherwise you will have big problem,
a big problem,
as in you will no longer find unique fish smileys for you signature anymore.  :Opps: 

hehe... hope you don't mind this nonsense from me.
Just can't help it, saw your signature and I went to count the number of fish smileys we have here. 
Maybe you should start pestering the Mods to add more fish smileys.  :Grin:

----------


## tetrakid

33351.jpg
When keeping Corydaras fish, I only go for the C. Sterbais because I think of all the Cory types it is the most cute of all. 
Though they are not colourful, their lower fins' bright yellow is outstanding. The best part is their eyes which are easily visible, 
unlike C. Pandas or others which have their eyes masked by dark colors making them invisible.

Because their eyes are so clearly seen, it is more cute when the Sterbais roll their eyes. And when they line up in one straight 
row in front of the tank waiting for Tubifex worms with their sad hungry eyes, it is a nice sight. They really love Tubifex worms, 
and it shows in their eyes.

Those are the reasons why I only like Cory Sterbais among all Corys. And an added bonus is that they are not pricey like other Corys. :Roll Eyes:

----------


## KittyCat

> KittyCat,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me saying this. 
> I think you got to stop, 
> seriously stop,
> stop as in don't expand your collection anymore,
> do not increase your Corydora population further,
> if you have to, limit it to 22 only,
> do not exceed this,
> ...



Hahahha no problem man. 15 happy fish only the rest are sad fishes so cannot!!! Hehe.



> 33351.jpg
> When keeping Corydaras fish, I only go for the C. Sterbais because I think of all the Cory types it is the most cute of all. 
> Though they are not colourful, their lower fins' bright yellow is outstanding. The best part is their eyes which are easily visible, 
> unlike C. Pandas or others which have their eyes masked by dark colors making them invisible.
> 
> Because their eyes are so clearly seen, it is more cute when the Sterbais roll their eyes. And when they line up in one straight 
> row in front of the tank waiting for Tubifex worms with their sad hungry eyes, it is a nice sight. They really love Tubifex worms, 
> and it shows in their eyes.
> 
> Those are the reasons why I only like Cory Sterbais among all Corys. And an added bonus is that they are not pricey like other Corys.


I love the sterbais too!! My first ever baby was a sterbai. But I like variety hehe.

----------


## KittyCat

Another C.similis and 2 mountain shrimp!

----------


## tetrakid

Looks like I will never ever be into shrimps. Not because it is a difficult hobby, but because whenever I see shrimps, 
it only reminds me of the dried shrimps food which I gave to my precious no-headbump Loahan fish many years ago. Lol.  :Smile:

----------


## KittyCat

I think of cockroach man.

----------


## tetrakid

Lohan fish may love cockroaches and other juicy insects too, but I only feed it with one kind of regular food (shrimps), and occasionally Tubifex and Bloodworms. definitley not cockroaches because the disgusting smell and after-smell of cockroaches is hell. lol.



> I think of cockroach man.

----------


## KittyCat

> Lohan fish may love cockroaches and other juicy insects too, but I only feed it with one kind of regular food (shrimps), and occasionally Tubifex and Bloodworms. definitley not cockroaches because the disgusting smell and after-smell of cockroaches is hell. lol.


I mean when I see the prawn.

----------


## tetrakid

Ha ha ha... Small shrimps don't resemble cockroaches much, only prawns remind us of cockroaches because of the long feelers. But the feelers on Corys are so short that they don't even remind us of those long whiskered catfish. Lol. 



> I mean when I see the prawn.

----------


## KittyCat

4 new corys!

----------


## KittyCat

Okay I'm giving away free!!!


2x Albino 2x Leopard 2x Pandas 2x Peppered 2x Bronze

Anyone want just tell me please. These 10 have been with me from the start they are my babies. Albino one of them possible female. All except pandas are stable. I can't post on WTS ):

----------


## mincedmeat

I can take on the bronze, leopard and pandas. Where are you located? PM me. Thanks.

----------


## KittyCat

Okay I'm giving away free!!!


2x Albino
2x Leopard
2x Pandas
2x Peppered
2x Bronze

2x Mountain Shrimp

Priority will be to one who can take all.

Anyone want just tell me please. These 10 have been with me from the start they are my babies. Albino one of them possible female. All except pandas are stable. 

One panda has a crooked spine but swims and eats well. The reason why I bought him was because of his short body defect. But very healthy.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.n...30398392_n.jpg
If anyone don't want the panda I'll gladly keep him because he's such a darling.

Please give them a loving loving home. 


Collection strictly under my block at my convenience. South area near 150130 Currently Saturday morning free.

----------


## KittyCat

Someone reserved all at one go. Priority will be given to him. Will update further.

----------


## tetrakid

At least in their new home, those Corys will still be among the same friends. But Corys can easily mix with other peaceful fish too. Once I put two Golden Algae eaters with my Sterbais and within two days, they have become friends and were mixing and socialising very well.

----------


## KittyCat

> At least in their new home, those Corys will still be among the same friends. But Corys can easily mix with other peaceful fish too. Once I put two Golden Algae eaters with my Sterbais and within two days, they have become friends and were mixing and socialising very well.


Ya ok......

----------


## gumball

your gravel looks quite clean.. doesnt it get dirty with waste after a while and it turns yellow?

----------


## KittyCat

> your gravel looks quite clean.. doesnt it get dirty with waste after a while and it turns yellow?


I'm using sand now!

----------


## tetrakid

When I had my Sterbais, I need to suck up a lot of their poo every day. 

I make a small siphon tube by attaching an air hose to a hard plastic tube about the depth of my tank.
The hard plastic tube and the air hose must be of the same diameter. If too big, it will not be effective.

Just siphon the poo into a 2L drink bottle and then replace it with good water. This must be done once daily 
or more times as required. This way, the fish will be have a more healthy home to live in. I have no sand or 
gravel in my Sterbai tank.

----------


## gumball

I have no sand or gravel in mine either. Just some rocks and a plant. got some moss for the shrimps but don't know what to do with them.

----------


## tetrakid

Sand and gravel are good only for planted tanks with a few little fish. But for tanks with a lot of livestock, a lot of gravel sand and stones will be harder to maintain because of the accumulating amount of lodged fish poo which do not go through the filter.

So whenever I keep fish that eat and poo a lot, eg goldfish and corys, I don't use gravel. In fact I hardly use gravel at all for all my tanks, since I am also not that good at planted tanks. But for a beautiful planted tank, there must be a gravel bottom. 




> I have no sand or gravel in mine either. Just some rocks and a plant. got some moss for the shrimps but don't know what to do with them.

----------


## KittyCat

All corys collected!

----------


## tetrakid

Hahaha, and you have removed all the fish from your signature. What new fish are you going to get? 
I may get a cheap packet of Platys in a plastic bag if I have time to feed them.



> All corys collected!

----------


## KittyCat

> Hahaha, and you have removed all the fish from your signature. What new fish are you going to get? 
> I may get a cheap packet of Platys in a plastic bag if I have time to feed them.


Adopting all my bf's sterbais in exchange for my expensive babies :O

----------


## tetrakid

I think Sterbais are the best Corys of all, the cutest among all the Corys. I have no time to look after them,
if not I will not give them away too. I also think it is better not to mix many types of Corys. 
They are happier among many of their own type, just like schooling fish (tetras, etc). 



> Adopting all my bf's sterbais in exchange for my expensive babies :O

----------


## KittyCat

Hi all.

Created a new thread (in my sig) and decided to stop posting on this thread, since there were a lot of major changes to the tank.

Thanks all!

----------


## bravobb

> They do! If they are freeze dried ones they don't sink so my corys don't eat them.


I always put the frozen blood worm into a small cup with moderate room temperate water and use a spoon to stir for a minute...
They will soften and when you pour into the tank, they will sink.

----------


## bravobb

> New SUDO substrate. Corys just finished meal.
> Added a styrofoam board to absorb shock because tank is on my study table so putting down things sometimes might scare them.
> 
> 
> Lox that is flashing quite often. Healthy scales and active behaviour.
> 
> 
> 
> Now my older panda and sterbai are also flashing.. 
> ...


Nice and beautiful cory you have...

----------

